# Selfies, the new rage. Let's see how many we can get, I'll start.



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahahaha!! You look like you're having fun! That's what my avatar is--a selfie of me and Lulu. Here it is.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Me and my little Bailey!😊
View attachment 44233

Just me😊
View attachment 44241



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


>



Beautiful lady!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Hahahaha!! You look like you're having fun! That's what my avatar is--a selfie of me and Lulu. Here it is.



So pretty! Love your makeup 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol I don't get how selfies is just now popular...ive been doin them since forever haha! I still laugh at the song though that just came out


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Me and Oscar 
View attachment 44249



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just me from this past Saturday night:


Me and Mojo:


Leo and I cruising w the top down!


Last one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Love the picture

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

All of our members are gorgeous!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just me, taken last week.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

me and dex back in dec 2008 :]








2009








lmao this one was funny








2011








2012








2014








me and KC 2012








2013 after seein the yankees game








2014


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sapphire did her own selfie about a month ago....


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love everyone's selfies! Very cute! I'll try to get one including me!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's one from the summer on one of me and Odie's boating adventures.


----------



## crazyland (Feb 26, 2014)

We did some selfies the other day. Lol
View attachment 44321

View attachment 44329

View attachment 44345



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike would not participate.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahaha Ike!!! Maybe next time


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Pictures so full of love!! Such beautiful women!! Love them!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Me, Louis, Delilah and Maisie.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince and Sapphire....double selfie!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My boyfriend rarely takes pictures (it's always me behind the camera!) so almost all pictures of me with the chis are crappy selfies. lol

Baby Lilo :love4:

















Me and Coco


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe these are awesome! Love them!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Hahahaha!! You look like you're having fun! That's what my avatar is--a selfie of me and Lulu. Here it is.


Love yours Tina....just like I thought you'd look like, beautiful!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe. thought i'd try this out. not that good at this. never even heard of a selfie before. but thought it would be fun to snap a pic of me an Minnie in the mirror. l


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I posted this before, but it is me and my daughter pulling silly faces with Jasper and Bibi.



One of Elysha with Jasper when he was a baby (she wasn't actually naked lol)


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Somehow I missed all these BEAUTIFUL ladies and their Chi's. LOVE,LOVE,LOVE...Thanks to all!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Somehow I missed all these BEAUTIFUL ladies and their Chi's. LOVE,LOVE,LOVE...Thanks to all!



You're beautiful too Deb! 😘


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's one of me and my husband (and best friend of 20 years)









Me and my cocker (before Ponyo)









And me and Ponyo!









Hehe I don't wear too much make up anymore!


Love the pictures! You girls are so beautiful! And, of course, so are your chi babies and other fur babies!!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

WOW ! Now we are talking my kinda selfies    LOVES IT ! Will post ours next time we take one <3 the BOSS is sleeping now hihihi


----------

